# New Multi-piece stick



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I had such an nice time making that first one, I decided to have another go at making a multi-piece stick.

The handle is from a large piece of walnut I had kicking around in my turning pile for a dozen or so years. It had several branch nubs sticking out from the main body and I thought one of them would make a nice place to join a handle to a shank. Downside was that there was another branch very close to it and it had caused a large bark inclusion which shattered when I cut it, hence the odd angle of the handle in relation to the shank, as well as several places where the pith of one branch or the other and the center of the log were exposed. I managed to rasp down past the inclusion and filled the pith holes with glue and sawdust.

I wanted to do two spacers but cut the tenon for the handle a bit long so I went with four spacers instead. The two lighter brown ones are walnut slabbed from the side of the handle, and the two red ones are (I think) redheart. (The gf's father had a basement workshop and when he died back in 2001 I got several of his power tools and a bunch of wood as "payment" for taking time off from work to pack up all the stuff they wanted to keep from the house and drive it back to Maine from Willow Grove, PA.)

The shank is alder. It was a knob stick which hadn't turned out very well, so I decided to repurpose it.

Also a pic of the next handle I've started working on. Again, it's walnut form the same chunk of turning wood. I can't decide what shape would suit it best.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's the kind of wood I like working with. Little odd shaped bits that don't look like you can do much with them.

Sometimes it turns out you can't other times you get a nice handle for your efforts.

Nice job on that one. The second one looks like there might be a Fritz style handle hiding in there.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, I was quite happy with how it turned out, although I think more contrast between the handle and shank would have made a nicer looking stick overall. It's a bit dark.

The new handle is shaping up nicely, too. Think I'll try a deer antler spacer this time with a yellow birch shank. It should be interesting with the walnut handle.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's going to be a nice stick when you're done. The handle has a nice shape to it.

Looks like you're well on your way to being hooked. Next thing you know you'll be looking at carving tools. :lol:










Everyone has their own way of doing things but I've found it's easier for me to drill the hole for the shank when the handle is at the stage shown here. You still have a nice flat that's square to the shank to reference against. It's just easier for me to keep things aligned at this point.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm definitely finding the challenge of making the pieces fit to be rather addictive. The sides of the handle have fairly flat surfaces still so clamping it for drilling shouldn't be a problem.

As it happens, I already have quite an assortment of carving tools including a dozen or so gouges and chisels and three Dremel tools with a ton of bits plus a flex shaft. I've done a bit of carving but it always seems to get to a certain point and I just don't finish it.

A couple of things I've done are a deer antler crown with a carving of our Boston Terrier Beatrix and a stick I started 8-10 years ago (hence the dust and spider webs on it) of a hawk diving into a flock of pheasant.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, got the newest stick done. Turned out pretty nice. Walnut handle with a yellow birch shank and a deer antler spacer.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice looking stick!

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Rodney. It turned out really well even though I think when I glued it I put the deer antler spacer on upside down from the way I had it together for the dry fit.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done dww2 on both canes. They are good looking sticks. I especially like the one with antler spacer.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Randy. I was well pleased with it. Got a new one started which is coming along very nicely.


----------

